# CAAARRRLLLL!!! (Lyft Line)



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

I Drive in Chicago and normally have just been accepting Lyft Lines when I am driving around and it is dead on pings. This week I noticed that when I am driving a Lyft Line It has been automatically accepting new passengers without even giving the pop up circle thing...not sure if this has anything to do with the new app update.

Anyways; I had someone complain I received an email about it then 7 minutes later I received a second email saying that Critical Response Team would contact me. 

(at this moment that I am posting this I am still waiting on a call from the Critical Response Team to hear what exactly CARL's complaint was. knowing lyft they will probably call me randomly tomorrow.)

Don't get me wrong today has been a great day, But I had to give Lyft Support Team a piece of my mind.

Here are some Screenshots to explain more of the story. ( I have blacked out some info because... ya know the internet)


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

To add on I also gave PAX the heads up that a new line had been added, but that I would ignore it and drive to her second location using Gmaps knowing that Carl should have seen that I would not be headed towards him.

I really just wanted to go home after driving this PAX around so it was a surprise to see the emails when I got home. 

Great convo with pax and dropping her off was where I was headed anyways so i'm like eh


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Umm..first off why on Earth would you change the destination for this first pax?

LyftLine is only meant for a one way fare to the destination. You were in the ride for 56 min and got $11.xx? Such a waste. 

Think about it. Even if she tipped you $5, the return trip (on Line) still would have been $8.xx.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Umm..first off why on Earth would you change the destination for this first pax?
> 
> LyftLine is only meant for a one way fare to the destination. You were in the ride for 56 min and got $11.xx? Such a waste.
> 
> Think about it. Even if she tipped you $5, the return trip (on Line) still would have been $8.xx.


Meh My choice and the pax was a genuine person I learned the hardway today with lyft line. I'm also very new to lyft jump ship from uber.

56 mins was a combo of things mainly Chicago's normal shit traffic but thanks for commenting on the obvious... and *reiterating* what I already know.

I told them to Adjust the fare in that email for pax trying to play the system


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Good luck getting them to reimburse you. 

Dude, I'm on your side. I don't want drivers to get screwed over and want you to make money. Not here to demean but to educate. 

If I come off negatively, I apologize.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Umm..first off why on Earth would you change the destination for this first pax?
> 
> LyftLine is only meant for a one way fare to the destination. You were in the ride for 56 min and got $11.xx? Such a waste.
> 
> Think about it. Even if she tipped you $5, the return trip (on Line) still would have been $8.xx.


Lmaooooo!


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Good luck getting them to reimburse you.
> 
> Dude, I'm on your side. I don't want drivers to get screwed over and want you to make money. Not here to demean but to educate.
> 
> If I come off negatively, I apologize.


Thanks for clearing that up, It is hard to tell what emotion was coming off of txt at times lol and i'm still pretty upset about how dumb it is that this person complained when I didn't even pick them up so I am probably reading it in a bad tone to begin with.

I agree tho drivers should not have to deal with this crap. They want us to join in number to talk to our Aldermen in Chicago to stop them from screwing over their business when we are exactly what helps continue to "drive" their business ha ha ha (cheesey laugh)


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmaooooo!


I'm guessing you read it in the same tone I did bahahaha


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lmaooooo!


I love your profile pic! :] I can hear the "WWHHAAATTTT!!??" in Dave Chappelle's voice


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

mrdrprofxavier, What happened to the 2nd pax that Lyft Line added into your trip but you never agreed to pick him up? 

Was he charged for the ride that he never got by default?

After you dropped off your 1st Pax, the only pax who you picked up, and you never picked up 2nd pax, 
did the Lyft app ask you to drop the 2nd pax before you can end the ride?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems like you pressed pick up? If not, reply "huh? No I didn't drive the guy"



mrdrprofxavier said:


> I Drive in Chicago and normally have just been accepting Lyft Lines when I am driving around and it is dead on pings. This week I noticed that when I am driving a Lyft Line It has been automatically accepting new passengers without even giving the pop up circle thing...not sure if this has anything to do with the new app update.
> 
> Anyways; I had someone complain I received an email about it then 7 minutes later I received a second email saying that Critical Response Team would contact me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

mrdrprofxavier said:


> I love your profile pic! :] I can hear the "WWHHAAATTTT!!??" in Dave Chappelle's voice


Thanks! That's exactly what I going for!! Lol! Glad you like it!


----------



## JohnnyPostman (Dec 10, 2014)

Always pick up the extra passengers when u get stuck on a lyftline fare - anything to discourage the pax from choosing this option again. That means - no change of destination, no stops along way and no input from pax on what route to take - their cheap ass forfeits all that when they pick lyftline.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

CCW said:


> mrdrprofxavier, What happened to the 2nd pax that Lyft Line added into your trip but you never agreed to pick him up?
> 
> Was he charged for the ride that he never got by default?
> 
> ...


the 2nd pax sent in a request when I was already passed where his pin was I was not going to turn around in heavy traffic for him lol and I did not get the option to ignore it, it just told me that I had a line added. I also added a screenshot showing he cancelled and that there was no charge $0.00.

I had someone with me on Lake Shore Drive last week and same thing happened(minus the complaint) someone had been added automatically without giving me the chance to ignore it which was dumb because then i'd have to back track to pick the guy up. but luckily that pax cancelled because he most likely saw me driving down LSD. it was that simple for that pax to just cancel and re request a driver.

I'm made that Carl(2nd pax request) tried to complain to Lyft support and give me a negative hit on my account. lyft did not even text message me to let me know Carl cancelled. I just randomly received Emails(screenshots show) about a complaint for a ride that never happened. I'm sure I'll be fine and everything will be cleared up.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Seems like you pressed pick up? If not, reply "huh? No I didn't drive the guy"


"huh? No I didn't drive the guy" ahha


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

LyftLine is worse than UberPOOL and I really can't believe I'm saying this. With UberPOOL you at least have the option to accept or ignore the incoming second or third requests. With LyftLine I noticed that when a second or third request comes in, you don't get any real notification and the GPS will automatically update to the new route to pick up the other pax.

I remember when I accidentally accepted a LyftLine (at the time I didn't know the LyftLine requests came in purple instead of the typical pink requests). I had to take some guy to work out in Pasadena. About 5 minutes away my GPS updates the route and I had to make a quick left. At that point I checked and noticed that I was on my way to pick up another pax and that's when I realized I was on a Line request. The guy asks me where I was headed and I told him I had to pick up another pax. Of course he gave the typical "I have to be at work at such in such a time" so I gave him my typical UberPOOL script when I used to take POOL requests that if he needed to be a destination within a certain time, it would be best to request a regular Lyft instead of Line because we are bound to pick up any requests that come through. I don't think he was too happy with it but I'm sure it will discourage him from requesting another Line.

The second pax on that ride also had to get the Line script when she asked me to take her friend home and then drop her off. I had to let her know that Line requests don't allow for trip adjustments due to possible match ups with potential pax that could be picked up on the entered route. We left her friend behind. 

Moral of the story: If you have to be at a destination by a certain time and if you need to make adjustments to your trip, request a regular Lyft. Don't risk being late or not being able to drop off a friend over the theory that you can save a few cents in the process.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> LyftLine is worse than UberPOOL and I really can't believe I'm saying this. With UberPOOL you at least have the option to accept or ignore the incoming second or third requests. With LyftLine I noticed that when a second or third request comes in, you don't get any real notification and the GPS will automatically update to the new route to pick up the other pax.
> 
> I remember when I accidentally accepted a LyftLine (at the time I didn't know the LyftLine requests came in purple instead of the typical pink requests). I had to take some guy to work out in Pasadena. About 5 minutes away my GPS updates the route and I had to make a quick left. At that point I checked and noticed that I was on my way to pick up another pax and that's when I realized I was on a Line request. The guy asks me where I was headed and I told him I had to pick up another pax. Of course he gave the typical "I have to be at work at such in such a time" so I gave him my typical UberPOOL script when I used to take POOL requests that if he needed to be a destination within a certain time, it would be best to request a regular Lyft instead of Line because we are bound to pick up any requests that come through. I don't think he was too happy with it but I'm sure it will discourage him from requesting another Line.
> 
> ...


I deff. learned today D: lol

I will most deff. use a script to explain lyft line to pax from now on.
That's a good way to get more smart/decent pax to complain on our behalf to lyft/uber support

Since I started driving in October 2015 I have noticed the conversations about ridesharing companies have changed
and a lot more pax understand that drivers can be screwed over. This comes up in general small talk about "Who do I like to drive for more".

Power in numbers will hopefully help these and many other issues


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When you accept a Lyft Line or Uber Pool, before you start the trip, you make sure that the customer understands how it works. The customer gets a trip to the entered destination only, no stops and might have to share the vehicle. If they do not like any of that, do not start the trip, tell the customer to cancel and order regular Lyft or UberX. If they balk, invite them to leave the vehicle. If they continue to balk, call the Police.

My experience with Lyft Line, in particular, has been that the user ordered it because it "was the cheapest". Once I explained to them what they were getting for their cheap version of a ride that already is too cheap, every customer who did not like it has cancelled with no problem.

Uber Stool users are a different animal. I have had to threaten to call the Police on more than one who threatened me with one star if I accepted any additional requests. They were just being cheap and did not want to suffer the consequences of being cheap. 

Bottom line: I never start a trip until I am sure that the user understands what U-Pool/LL is all about and is willing to play the game.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Line changed recently too. Months ago they only matched up people before you picked up the first pax. If the pax didn't get matched at pickup, they wouldn't be sharing the car.

Now it matches up while in mid trip like Pool. But the biggest difference is that at least with Pool you have the option to pass on a request. With Line we are forced to take it. On top of that, we don't know the rating of the second pax. 

Well, it's going to be lower now after the trip.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Sounds like you made a mistake and did not do the original pick up as a line . You can't do extra stops , change destination etc.. which it sounds like you already know. If you accept a lyft line you pretty much have to pick up the 2nd passanger . If the first passanger is unhappy about "accidentily" doing LyftLine educate them on Lyft line and maybe cancel the ride and have them rerequest a ride with you closest . 

The one thing I love about Line is that I actually can see where the passangers are going and it runs much more smoothly then Uber Pool ohh and of course the tipping option . But honeslty I only accept Pool or Line if I need rides for a bonus .


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> If the first passanger is unhappy about "accidentily" doing LyftLine educate them on Lyft line and maybe cancel the ride and have them rerequest a ride with you closest .


Bingo. Done this at least 3 times, one of those going to airport and once leaving. This was a couple months ago when lyft changed the default option in the app to line.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

macchiato said:


> But the biggest difference is that at least with Pool you have the option to pass on a request. With Line we are forced to take it. On top of that, we don't know the rating of the second pax.


This is probably the worst aspect of the rating system. How many 4.6, 4.3, 4.1, ..................3.7 riders sneak into line rides without our knowledge. This is a safety issue for drivers and even more so for female drivers if the pax is a creep. Why give a low rating when it won't deter the pax from getting in the next car with the next unsuspecting driver? BS


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> How many 4.3, 4.1, ..................3.7 riders sneak into line rides without our knowledge.


.......one reason, among several, why I will not accept Lyft Line pings...................


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

So, did critical response ever contact you? What ended up happening?


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

ND379 said:


> So, did critical response ever contact you? What ended up happening?


Nope unfortunately not a surprise lol but you think that if their support team can't send you a cookie cutter response that it would be pushed up to management or higher level support employee.

I did not drive yesterday and haven't gone out today yet I will update tho once I hear something back via email or phone call from them.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Amateur hour. Get into business and do absolutely no research into the service, your pay, or the rules. They're not your employer. If you want to have your hand held then go get an hourly job. Best thing that can happen is you get deactivated.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Amateur hour. Get into business and do absolutely no research into the service, your pay, or the rules. They're not your employer. If you want to have your hand held then go get an hourly job. Best thing that can happen is you get deactivated.


Tell us how you really feel, Barry lol!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Just getting so tired of the whiners who take absolutely no responsibility for their own failings. I've made honest mistakes and I'll make more. I help people everyday who just haven't heard of something or run into something unpredictablen. I do so because they are sincere in their asking for help and apologetic. But this guy...yeesh.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I keep getting customers who request LL for 2 but decide to invite somebody else too, which would not be a problem with regular Lyft . What do I do in this case ? Will they be charged if I pick option to cancel due to having 3 or more people? 
LL is not driver friendly and I get paid less on those rides. I think I will ignore them from now on. Very said situation.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If they are the first pickup they will get charged. Second pickup won't get charged.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

Some pax do not understand what Lift Line is. I pickup a couple from a bar the other night. I was asked if they can drop the one person off at the destination and then move to another after. I explained that Line does not work that way, and that i can only drop them off at the destination was entered into the app and that i will end the trip there. But I did say that she can request another ride after that. And because that i would be right there the request will come to me. 

After we dropped off her friend she request another line ride and i start to take her home. 1/2 a mile from her home my phone starts to beep. I get a matched ride. I had to explain to her that Line is cheap because you can get matched with other riders. But because we were so close to her house the app had me drop her off first.

The pax spent almost $11 for 2 line trips instead of about $9 for one lyft trip. Now she knows the difference.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

It was partially your fault.You aren't supposed to wait longer than the allotted timer time for Lyft line passengers.If they need you to wait they should request a regular ride.8 bucks for 56mins? You got played


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> It was partially your fault.You aren't supposed to wait longer than the allotted timer time for Lyft line passengers.If they need you to wait they should request a regular ride.8 bucks for 56mins? You got played


The timer had nothing to do with this situation. The main point of this post was that someone tried to complain to support about me when I never picked them up in the first place. I did get played and learned the hard way. now I know better.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Amateur hour. Get into business and do absolutely no research into the service, your pay, or the rules. They're not your employer. If you want to have your hand held then go get an hourly job. Best thing that can happen is you get deactivated.


I did learn the hard way but that was not the main point of the post the main point was that someone complained to support about me when I did not even pick them up.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Just getting so tired of the whiners who take absolutely no responsibility for their own failings. I've made honest mistakes and I'll make more. I help people everyday who just haven't heard of something or run into something unpredictablen. I do so because they are sincere in their asking for help and apologetic. But this guy...yeesh.


I am not whiner LMFAO THE MAIN POINT OF THIS POST IS BECAUSE SOMEONE TRIED TO PLAY THE SUPPORT TEAM BY COMPLAINING ABOUT A RIDE THAT NEVER HAPPENED!

the rest of it was me learning the hard way on how lyft line worked BUT THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN DISCUSSED BEFORE YOU PUT YOUR INPUT ON THIS THREAD


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

DO I REALLY NEED TO TYPE IN CAPS FOR PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND WHAT THE MAIN POINT OF THIS POST WAS

RE-READ THE FIRST POST BEFORE GIVING OUT AN OPINION THANKS


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL, enjoy your vacation from the board? It's been how long since this happened? And yes, this whole deactivation and misunderstanding is YOUR fault.

1) You didn't know LyftLine requires NOT making extra stops and does automatically add riders into your Line. You aren't allowed to ignore additional riders. You didn't know that you weren't going to be paid for the travel outside of the Line.

2) Carl probably canceled & complained because you weren't driving toward him after being assigned to do so. He probably thought you were discriminating against him or were trolling the Lyft service.

3) Your email to Lyft clearly showed you *****ing way more about the pay and LyftLine service than about what happened with Carl.

Enough with the fairy tale. You didn't want to pick up another passenger. You were pissed that Lyft forces you to, so you ignored the pickup. You pissed off the rider and made the service unreliable. You were deactivated. All you.


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> LOL, enjoy your vacation from the board? It's been how long since this happened? And yes, this whole deactivation and misunderstanding is YOUR fault.
> 
> 1) You didn't know LyftLine requires NOT making extra stops and does automatically add riders into your Line. You aren't allowed to ignore additional riders. You didn't know that you weren't going to be paid for the travel outside of the Line.
> 
> ...


WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!??? LMFAO *LEARN TO READ HOPEFULLY CAPS WILL HELP YOUR EYES

"If you want to attack my position without any facts, you're wasting my time." PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH*

I DID KNOW THAT LYFT LINE REQUIRED MORE THAN ONE PICK UP! I STATED THAT I HAD BEEN DOING LYFT LINES AND THAT I WASN'T SURE WHY I HAD NOT BEEN PROMPTED LIKE BEFORE(BEFORE THE APP UPDATE) THAT I HAD A CHOICE TO TAKE A SECOND PAX. AFTER THE UPDATE I NOTICED A FEW RIDES HAD JUST BEEN ADDED ON WITHOUT ME BEING ABLE TO CHOOSE. I AM CORRECT FOR COMPLAINING ABOUT IT BECAUSE WE ARE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS! I ADMITTED THAT I LEARNED THE HARD WAY THAT YOU CAN'T EDIT THE DESTINATION LIKE A NORMAL LYFT! OBVIOUSLY YOU DID NOT READ THE OTHER RESPONSES IN THE BEGINNING PART OF THIS THREAD WHERE SOMEONE HAD ALREADY HELPED EXPLAIN TO ME WHERE I WAS WRONG.

I DID DRIVE PAST CARL AND HE HAD PINGED ME WHEN I WAS ALREADY PAST HIS PIN LOCATION *LOOK* AT THE MAP. *I WASN"T DEACTIVATED WHO EVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THAT?* *I HAVE A 4.9 RATING ON LYFT!* THE MAIN POINT WAS THAT SOMEONE COMPLAINED WHEN THEY DID NOT NEED TO I WANTED TO SHOW THAT WE SHOULD NOT LET PAX ATTEMPT TO TARNISH OUR ACCOUNTS OVER STUPID STUFF LUCKILY MY RATING AND ALL THE AMAZING COMMENTS I GET FROM PAX PROVED CARL WAS MAKING UP A STORY THAT I PICKED HIM UP AND THAT HE HAD A TERRIBLE RIDE. HE MADE A FAIRY TALE JUST LIKE YOU ARE ABOUT ME BEING DEACTIVATED. I *****ED TO SUPPORT BECAUSE AS INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS YOU DO HAVE THE CHOICE ON WHEN YOU WORK AND IF I DECIDED I COULD NOT PICK UP THE SECOND PAX DUE TO WHATEVER REASON SHIT I COULD'VE HAD A FLAT. SO WHY WOULD I ALLOW A PAX TO TRY AND MESS WITH MY RATING OF COURSE YOU ARE GOING TO DEFEND YOURSELF. I ADDED THE FARE ISSUE IN THE EMAIL TO SEE IF ANYTHING COULD BE DONE IF NOT OH FCKN WELL I LEARNED THE HARD WAY.

NO SHIT ITS BEEN AWHILE AND NO ITS NOT A VACATION I TOOK ITS CALLED WORKING. WHAT'D YA DO SIGN UP TO JUST TO SAY YOU ARE A DRIVER AND THEN SPEND YOUR TIME ON THIS BOARD ACTING LIKE YOU'RE SOME HOT SHOT DRIVER *** YOUR EGO. SOUND LIKE ONE OF THOSE GUYS WHO SPENDS MONEY ON UBER/LYFT STICKERS TO PUT ON EVERY INCH OF YOUR CAR WITH YOUR REFERRAL CODE OBNOXIOUSLY LMFAO THIS IS A TEMPORARY JOB THIS IS PART OF GAINING EXTRA INCOME TO INVEST IN MORE. YOU'RE JUST LIKE AN OLD TAXI DRIVER THINKING YOU KNOW IT ALL.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I had to like your post simply because of your attitude. You'll fit around here just fine. Right or wrong it's good you know how to defend yourself.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I got my popcorn. Going to enjoy this thread.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

*LAUGHING UNCONTROLLABLY*


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> *LAUGHING UNCONTROLLABLY*


Just make sure you don't eat any of macchiato 's popcorn or you may choke Barry


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I had to like your post simply because of your attitude. You'll fit around here just fine. Right or wrong it's good you know how to defend yourself.


I'm going to assume that people who don't read or pay attention to threads are the same type of people who on facebook believe whatever news snippet is on their feed without actually knowing shit.

Example: Bill Nye's Mansion was raided last night by the DEA because he has secretly been making purple meth and selling it as rock candy to children!(INSERT PICTURE OF BILL NYE LOOKING LIKE SHIT)

In other news Sea world uses giant plastic bags to hold killer whales

BARRY: HEY GUYS DID YOU HEAR THAT BILL NYE GOT RAIDED LAST NIGHT???? HIS DUMBASS SHOULDNT BE GROWING MARIHUANAS he used the same plastic bags sea world does to transport it while he smoked green meth... End Example.

Even the whole "CAAAARRRRLL" was me trying to be light hearted and a joking reference to The Walking Dead about how stupid this situation was


----------



## mrdrprofxavier (Oct 4, 2015)

I ain't even mad  but im not gonna let someone boost their ego 


and life goes on...lmfao


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Mm..buttery popcorn.


----------

